
Zapier Taps Google Docs Co-Founder as Chief Product Officer - kirillzubovsky
https://www.theinformation.com/briefings/e2cb9d
======
Alex3917
In what sense can an internal product have a co-founder? Was he paid in
only/mainly in equity tied to the product? I’m not even asking to be snarky,
just curious as to what kind of arrangement he had with Google.

~~~
kirillzubovsky
I suspect the answer to your question is yes, if the product is big and
important enough. For example, Paul Buchheit is the founder of Gmail. Sure he
was an employee at Google at the time, but all things considered, Gmail would
not exist today if it wasn't for Paul. When you service billions of users, the
lines get blurry.

